# Shift Knob - Anyone change it, how to remove it?



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

Has anyone changed their shift knob? If so, with what?

I am thinking of changing mine with a ball like on my Z28. I think it will shorten the throws a bit.

Has anyone removed theirs? How is it held on? Does it screw on, or are there set screws?

TIA


----------



## cuspid (Dec 8, 2004)

Funny some of the guys with corvettes want GTO knobs. I like the retro look. Ecklers corvette catalog sells 68-69 knobs







Would look good on GTO's also.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

Is the shifter on the '05 Vette close ratio? Will it fit on a GTO. The one concern I have always had when deciding to buy one was the long throws on the GTO shifter.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

i just want to change the knob, not the whole shifter. a smaller knob makes teh radius of the throw shorter. 

I dont want to rip the boot. is the knob screwed on, or held on with set screws?


----------



## cdb (Aug 3, 2004)

Tom,
The knob is not screwed on. It snaps on. I have not taken mine off but have read posts of others doing so. From the info I have read you need the same type of tool that you disconnect fuel or a/c lines with. You know, the quick disconnect lines. I think I remember a guy saying he bought a kit at auto zone or pep boys for QD lines, 1/2" size. Hope this helps. I have not touched mine so I do not speak from direct experience here, and I dont have a shop manual yet. Craig


----------



## Maximental (Oct 12, 2004)

*Shift knobs*

I have also wondered how hard it would be to swap out the shifter knob. I personally would like to put a "T-handle" on mine. I think that they provide a more solid feel, as you wrap your hand around them. I think they are also better for "Power Shifting." Just my opinion. 
But if the handle uses some kind of special connector, forget it, I guess I'll just have to wait and put a shifter kit in my car so I can use one, RATS!  

Maximental


----------



## Maximental (Oct 12, 2004)

*New shift knob*

I finally have my new shift knob installed the way I want it. It is a B&M "Hammerhead" T-handle. I love it. If you look @ my gallery, you can see how it will look until my shift kit comes in the mail.  Of course I will post more pics. then. :cheers 

Happy Motoring,
Maximental


----------



## gn&gto (Jan 15, 2005)

tom , i know of a web site you might be interested . i will pm it to you.


----------

